# fsp ep650 and linux?

## DaggyStyle

I'm in the market for small ups for my home (desktop and a screen), I've found this: http://www.fspgroupusa.com/ep-650/p/624.html which claims to support linux and fsp is a good psu company.

does anyone has experience with it on linux?

----------

